# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى  تم افتتاح قسم جديد خاص  باالتقافة والسياحة العربية

## mohamed73

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   مرحبا بكل اعضاء وزوارالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول    يسعدنا اخباركم بافتتاح قسم**السياحة العربية *                   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *نتمنى منكم تفاعلكم مع القسم*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

ألف مبروك لكل الاعضاء
شكرا اخى محمد على الانجاز لرقى المنتدى تم نشر الموضوع على فيس بوك +++++++++++

----------


## hassan riach

ألف مبروك.......

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك  ومن هنا  يمكن تنظيم رحلات  سياحية. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Fannan1

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك مبرووووووك وبالتوفيق

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

الف مبروك ياشباب

----------


## محمد السيد

الف مبروك افتتاح القسم الجديد
ومزيد من التقدم والرقى للمنتدى

----------


## amjed5

مبروك القسم .. تسلم يا معلم  
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## Lin62

*بارك الله فيك *

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

